# REVIEW: ORS OLIVE OIL RELAXER (REGULAR)



## vikkisecret (Mar 17, 2006)

So ladies I did a touchup last night because my roots were not havin a 12 week stretch! Burning...the last time left me with underprocessed hair!  It worked out wonderfully! I wanted to try something different for my hair instead of Soft n Beautiful. My original intent was to go from no-lye to lye but one of the bss workers recommeneded the ORS relaxer for my hair and she said she did a touchup on her hair with it 3 weeks ago. (Her hair looked fabulous by the way--->soft, smooth, shiny, and down her back!)  

I gave it a go! I am estatic with the results. I had no burns, no irritation, and nothing but straight shiny evenly processed NG. I will be posting the results in my fotki tonight before I go out for St.Patty's Day! ***Pinchin' u if you ain't wearin green! haha***


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes!! This is my staple relaxer, I love love love this relaxer!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 17, 2006)

I love their products.  If I do go back to no-lye I think I will try this one.


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 17, 2006)

*ElleB said:
			
		

> Yes!! This is my staple relaxer, I love love love this relaxer!


 
Has it helped you get to APL length? It seems like my old relaxer was holding me back.


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 17, 2006)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I love their products. If I do go back to no-lye I think I will try this one.


 
Yes if you do...try this one! I like it alot! I was ready to switch to Design Essentials (lye) but I couldn't fins it anywhere to purchase online...so this one was highly recommended to me instead.


----------



## Cien (Mar 17, 2006)

That's great!!  

I started to buy this relaxer the other day! I wasn't that familiar with the ORS products until recently, when I started using the Olive Oil. (thanks sistaslick!)

I saw this chic in Walmart a couple of weeks ago near the 'black products', she and I struck up a convo, and this was the relaxer that she used.  Her hair was beautiful!    

I just self-relaxed last night after 12 weeks (went from lye to no-lye again) and started to buy/use this relaxer, but I decided to use the Profectiv relaxer--which had worked great for me in the past. Just tryna stick with what I know......

BUT ANYWAY--since I know that it worked great for you, I may give it a try next time. Thanks for the review!!


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Mar 17, 2006)

I love this relaxer. I just switched to it this in October and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 17, 2006)

apples said:
			
		

> That's great!!
> 
> I started to buy this relaxer the other day! I wasn't that familiar with the ORS products until recently, when I started using the Olive Oil. (thanks sistaslick!)
> 
> ...


 

Your welcome! I happy that I give feedback to you guys about it! When I get home I'm going to flat iron and post pics for yall (update album). Hope everyone is havin a happy friday!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Since I wont be able to get my full weave done, I too am going to self-relax tonight after 12 weeks of stretching. I've used ORS before, and it was the best ever, esp with the use of the replenishing pak that's included.

I recommend it highly!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 17, 2006)

I love this relaxer and it is all I have used since it came out and my hair is always fluffy and bouncy.


----------



## shawniegee (Mar 17, 2006)

I absolutely looove this relaxer. I usually mix it with two tablespoons of olive oil.  That last time I used it I couldn't stop touching my hair.  I've tried other relaxers but I haven't found anything better yet.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome!!~~

I just recently used this relaxer after taking out my braids this past weekend.  The main reason for getting braids was to get back my hair's thickness that was loss by many of the over-processing treatments that were down to my hair by professionals.  

I vowed that I would start doing my own retouches again!  

Usually, I would use Motions Mild, but I was finding it to still be too harsh for my hair, regardless of how careful I was at self-relaxing.  So, I had heard good things about the conditioning properties of the ORS relaxer and gave it a go.  Excellent!  And on top of that, I'm glad to hear that it's something worth sticking with.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 17, 2006)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> So ladies I did a touchup last night because my roots were not havin a 12 week stretch! Burning...the last time left me with underprocessed hair!  It worked out wonderfully! I wanted to try something different for my hair instead of Soft n Beautiful. My original intent was to go from no-lye to lye but one of the bss workers recommeneded the ORS relaxer for my hair and she said she did a touchup on her hair with it 3 weeks ago. (Her hair looked fabulous by the way--->soft, smooth, shiny, and down her back!)
> 
> I gave it a go! I am estatic with the results. I had no burns, no irritation, and nothing but straight shiny evenly processed NG. I will be posting the results in my fotki tonight before I go out for St.Patty's Day! ***Pinchin' u if you ain't wearin green! haha***


 
that's good to know. i'm on the hunt for a new  relaxer. oh btw, i like you pigtail twists


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried this once and I did not like the amount of neutralizing shampoo that was in the packet.  I did not feel comfortable with the amount that was there so I ended up using some that I already had. I already had a bottle of their neutralizing creamy shampoo just because I like it.

Does anyone else feel that they need to give more shampoo?

I do have thick hair, bu maybe it is just because I am paranoid and over-rinse after a touchup.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok i am slow. Is this No-lye or Lye?


----------



## toinette (Mar 18, 2006)

i love this relaxer. it is what i use now, no burning and my hair comes out soooooo soft.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Ok i am slow. Is this No-lye or Lye?



it's a no-lye relaxer.


----------



## shawniegee (Mar 18, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I tried this once and I did not like the amount of neutralizing shampoo that was in the packet.  I did not feel comfortable with the amount that was there so I ended up using some that I already had. I already had a bottle of their neutralizing creamy shampoo just because I like it.
> 
> Does anyone else feel that they need to give more shampoo?
> 
> I do have thick hair, bu maybe it is just because I am paranoid and over-rinse after a touchup.



I always by the 12.5 oz bottle of the neutralizing shampoo, the packet scared me too.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Mar 20, 2006)

Good to know. I am due for a relaxer this weekend, but I feel that I can stretch 2 or 3 weeks longer. I am mainly trying to stretch because I am trying to get my hands on my original relaxer, Nairobi-which is a seriously gentle due to all of its natural extracts, because its only sold to professionals. I'm looking for a replacement relaxer until I can get Nairobi on a consistent basis. So would you all recommend this relaxer for me?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think because of how much I rinse before applying my shampoo and the fact that I dont have very thick hair anymore. The packet seems just fine.
Although my first time I was kinda afraid, I didnt know if it was going to be enough.


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 20, 2006)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> Has it helped you get to APL length? It seems like my old relaxer was holding me back.


 
I wouldn't say any relaxer helps ur hair grow, but it definitely was easier on my hair...When I used Revlon, I would almost always get scalp burns, and stuff, but when I changes d relaxer, I noticed the difference between the two and ORS  is definitely better.


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 20, 2006)

shawniegee said:
			
		

> I always by the 12.5 oz bottle of the neutralizing shampoo, the packet scared me too.


 
Relli? I thought it was enough...My mother lathers twice with it, on my hair and I my hair is armpit length and it is NOT THIN!


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 20, 2006)

shawniegee said:
			
		

> I always by the 12.5 oz bottle of the neutralizing shampoo, the packet scared me too.


 
Relli? I thought it was enough...My mother lathers twice with it, on my hair and I my hair is armpit length and it is NOT THIN! 
That shampoo detangles so well, also...But it has sulfates in it...I don't feel it stripping tho regardless of that.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 20, 2006)

*ElleB said:
			
		

> Relli? I thought it was enough...My mother lathers twice with it, on my hair and I my hair is armpit length and it is NOT THIN!
> That shampoo detangles so well, also...But it has sulfates in it...I don't feel it stripping tho regardless of that.




I just maybe heavy handed or overly paranoid.  Even after I use the shampoo in my relaxer kits, I still use Porosity Contol because of its PH level.

Only using that little pack would have driven crazy fro days!!!

I had a bad experience a few years ago.  My hair starting falling out about a week after a retouch.  I think I failed to neutralize or rinse properly. Since then, I maybe overdoing the rinse/neutralize step out of fear.

And you are right that shampoo is great.  I had been usign that for a while before I even tried the relaxer.


----------



## Doremie13 (Mar 20, 2006)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> I wanted to try something different for my hair instead of Soft n Beautiful. My original intent was to go from no-lye to lye but one of the bss workers recommeneded the ORS relaxer for my hair and she said she did a touchup on her hair with it 3 weeks ago. (Her hair looked fabulous by the way--->soft, smooth, shiny, and down her back!)
> 
> I gave it a go! I am estatic with the results. I had no burns, no irritation, and nothing but straight shiny evenly processed NG.


 
This is great to hear! I have a "shopping cart" at walgreens.com that I keep adding to and removing things based on what I've read on this site. After reading comments on different relaxers and individual results, I added this to the cart last week. I plan to actually "check out" in a few weeks and will use this relaxer after my stretch ends in 6 weeks.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asubeauty (Mar 20, 2006)

I used this relaxer for a touch up a few days ago and ended up seriously underprocessed even though my mom was slow about applying it and it was on for a little longer than the recommended 15 mins.  But I love how soft and bouncy my hair was even with the really wavy new growth.  Does any one else have this problem, or was it just the application??


----------



## Faith (Mar 20, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I tried this once and I did not like the amount of neutralizing shampoo that was in the packet.  I did not feel comfortable with the amount that was there so I ended up using some that I already had. I already had a bottle of their neutralizing creamy shampoo just because I like it.
> 
> Does anyone else feel that they need to give more shampoo?
> 
> I do have thick hair, bu maybe it is just because I am paranoid and over-rinse after a touchup.



They sell a bigger bottle of their neutralizer?  That's good then...forget the packet.  That's the reason why I always do lye...the neutralizers are bigger.  I don't know about this 2oz business...


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 20, 2006)

Doremie13 said:
			
		

> This is great to hear! I have a "shopping cart" at walgreens.com that I keep adding to and removing things based on what I've read on this site. After reading comments on different relaxers and individual results, I added this to the cart last week. I plan to actually "check out" in a few weeks and will use this relaxer after my stretch ends in 6 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Glad you liked it! I hope it works well for you its pretty gentle on the scalp but it straightened my 2 1/2 inches of NG...plus the underprocessed parts from my last touchup!


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 20, 2006)

asubeauty said:
			
		

> I used this relaxer for a touch up a few days ago and ended up seriously underprocessed even though my mom was slow about applying it and it was on for a little longer than the recommended 15 mins. But I love how soft and bouncy my hair was even with the really wavy new growth. Does any one else have this problem, or was it just the application??


 

Sorry to hear that! Thats what happened to me when I touched up last time...Well I did something differently this time with the application. I part my hair into three sections and started on the front 2 sections first. I parted vertically 4-5 in each section and smoothed in the relaxer. This worked out better for me than all other times. Let sit for 25 minutes and smoothed entire head for extra 3 min...HTH 

Before I would just part horizontally through my whole head at a time until I reached the very front( Not good...some parts were straighter than others and some burning!).


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 20, 2006)

shawniegee said:
			
		

> I absolutely looove this relaxer. I usually mix it with two tablespoons of olive oil. That last time I used it I couldn't stop touching my hair. I've tried other relaxers but I haven't found anything better yet.


 

Hmm you mixed 2 tbs of olive oil with the activator/relaxer and mixed all together...Imma have to try this next time!


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 20, 2006)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> that's good to know. i'm on the hunt for a new relaxer. oh btw, i like you pigtail twists


 
Thanks! I really need to update my album asap. Your hair looks gorgeous I might add!


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 21, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> They sell a bigger bottle of their neutralizer?  That's good then...forget the packet.  That's the reason why I always do lye...the neutralizers are bigger.  I don't know about this 2oz business...




Yes, they do.  I love the shampoo.  I 1st used it because i got a sample of it fromt he BSS.  Good stuff!

I am with you, though.  That packet just does not do it for me.

And that kit is for 2 applications?!?!  They really need to put in more shampoo!!


----------



## esoterica (Apr 30, 2006)

i will be trying this in June. Phyto made my hair quite dry. not what i was expecting for that money.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Apr 30, 2006)

Love,Love,Love This Relaxer!! It's My Staple.Their Products Are Great Too.


----------



## toinette (Apr 30, 2006)

just got a touchup on Monday with ORS olive oil relaxer and my hair came out Fab a usual


----------



## Ladylynn (Apr 30, 2006)

I tried this relaxer on Wednesday.  I can't remember when a relaxer came out so good.  This is definitely a keeper.  There other products are great also.  I haven't had any breakage.  When I washed today, I lost about two hairs.  This is the best no lye relaxer I have tried and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Doremie13 (May 1, 2006)

Ladylynn said:
			
		

> I tried this relaxer on Wednesday. I can't remember when a relaxer came out so good. This is definitely a keeper.


 
I ended my 5 month stretch this weekend with this relaxer, and my hair has never felt this way after I've done it! It's very soft and not dry at all. I researched a lot of relaxers, and I'm glad I decided on this one.  



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> And that kit is for 2 applications?!?! They really need to put in more shampoo!!


 
I didn't see anything that indicated this could be used for 2 applications like other perms: two of everything, half mark on the jar and activator, etc. I just assumed it was for one application and threw away what I didn't use. Paying $7-8 for a perm every 4-5 months is still better than what I used to pay at the salon, especially considering the results I got. Great stuff!!


----------



## toinette (May 1, 2006)

Doremie13 said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything that indicated this could be used for 2 applications like other perms: two of everything, half mark on the jar and activator, etc. I just assumed it was for one application and threw away what I didn't use. Paying $7-8 for a perm every 4-5 months is still better than what I used to pay at the salon, especially considering the results I got. Great stuff!!



you're right,i dont think its made for 2 applications.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm bumping this old thread to see if you all are still happy with your ORS results over time. I want to get something I can stick with over the long haul. 

I have narrowed my search down between this and Mizani Fine / Color treated.

I'm just worried about the calcium build up over time which causes dryness with long term use. So if I'm trying to retain length that could be an issue.

The Lye seems to cause people under processing and scalp burns...

TIA


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Oct 24, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm bumping this old thread to see if you all are still happy with your ORS results over time. I want to get something I can stick with over the long haul.
> 
> ...


 
I used no-lye self relaxers for a long time years ago, and I don't remember having any relaxer-related dryness issues (but back then, I probably wouldn't have known the difference).  My stylist has been using Design Essentials lye on me for the past 5 or so years, and I've noticed that my hair has been dry.  Go figure!  Of course, I wasn't treating my hair nearly as good as I am now.  My next relaxer will either be this ORS or the Silk Elements lye....I'm still deciding.  Both seem to have such wonderful reviews!


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Oct 24, 2006)

My first time using it was about 4 weeks ago... LOVED the results.  Will definitely stick with ORS no lye.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Oct 24, 2006)

Earlier in this discussion someone was mentioning that ORS has a bottle of their neutralilizer in a bottle.  Does anyone know the name of it or where it can be purchased?


----------



## miracle (Oct 24, 2006)

kitkat3ny said:
			
		

> Earlier in this discussion someone was mentioning that ORS has a bottle of their neutralilizer in a bottle.  Does anyone know the name of it or where it can be purchased?



*Creamy Aloe Shampoo.  I've seen it in Target, Walgreens and Eckerd.  I think it can be purchase in just about any drugstore. Target actually has it on sale for $4.14. HTH!!! *


----------



## miracle (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm loving ORS Olive Oil Relaxer.  I've used it twice, and the results just keep getting better and better.    I used the regular formula and there was no burning whatsoever.  The Creamy Aloe Shampoo and ORS Replinishing Pak just put it right over the top!!!  I won't be looking for any other relaxer any time soon. *


----------



## Nenah (Oct 24, 2006)

This is what I used in June when I touched up and wha I will be using from now on.  lovley results no burning smells really good too.


----------



## tryingto (Oct 24, 2006)

I used this about 4 weeks ago, and fell in love up untill then I had been getting my hair relaxed at the salon using mizani, which is good, however I feel comfortable with ORS, and will be doing it again,


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm still loving it. I go for my next touch-up this weekend.


----------



## sexyaqr (Oct 24, 2006)

Just before I comment, I am kinda new here.  I used ORS recently and I loved it. I have a very sensitive scalp but I didn't get burnt with this relaxer. I have used Revlon, Creme of Nature and Optima in the past. The only thing is that my hair stylist thought this was a lee-way for her to just marinate my hair so the hair was bone straight which I know some people like but I prefer for my hair not to be that straight


----------



## PinkAngel (Oct 24, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm bumping this old thread to see if you all are still happy with your ORS results over time. I want to get something I can stick with over the long haul.
> 
> ...


 
I'm still happy with it.  I used this years ago consistently until last year when I started seeing a stylist again.  I just switched back to this  December 2005.  As far as the calcium build-up...the Creamy Aloe Shampoo will take care of that, I use it 1x per month for this purpose.


----------



## rak1209 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes I started using this product about 1 year in a half ago on my daughters hair and her hair, as grown so much from using it. I love this perm and would recommend it to others.


----------



## smitmarv (Oct 24, 2006)

So no one has had their hair dry out due to this no-lye relaxer?  I would be willing to try it if it is true.  Every no-lye over time would dry my hair out, even Gentle Treatment which worked ok for me because it was gentle but over time my hair would dry and it was always under processed.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 28, 2009)

So now I can't decide between the ORS Lye and the Silk Elements Lye because I've heard good things about both of them.


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 28, 2009)

IWantBSl09 said:


> So now I can't decide between the ORS Lye and the Silk Elements Lye because I've heard good things about both of them.



I was torn between the two of these also...I finally decided on ORS lye because I read a lot of posts where people were complaining about reversion with the Silk Elements.   Unfortunately I won't be relaxing until Late March/early April so I can't offer a review.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 29, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> I was torn between the two of these also...I finally decided on ORS lye because I read a lot of posts where people were complaining about reversion with the Silk Elements.   Unfortunately I won't be relaxing until Late March/early April so I can't offer a review.



Another thing too is that ORS Lye is so hard to find in person, If I decide to get it, I think imma have to order it online


----------

